# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  در چه زمانی از NOSQL استفاده کنیم؟

## sadaf_

سلام
راستش یه مقدار گیج شدم!!!
NOSQL را اگر در یک خط بخواهیم توصیف کنیم چی باید بگیم؟
فرض کنیم در حا حاضر یک دیتابیس کتابخانه طراحی شده با sql داریم
حالا NOSQL در اینجا چه نقشی می تونه ایفا کنه؟
آیا با دیتابیس کتابخانه را به شیء دیگری تبدیل کرد؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام
> راستش یه مقدار گیج شدم!!!
> NOSQL را اگر در یک خط بخواهیم توصیف کنیم چی باید بگیم؟
> فرض کنیم در حا حاضر یک دیتابیس کتابخانه طراحی شده با sql داریم
> حالا NOSQL در اینجا چه نقشی می تونه ایفا کنه؟
> آیا با دیتابیس کتابخانه را به شیء دیگری تبدیل کرد؟


اگر بخواهیم NoSQL را در یک جمله توصیف کنیم در واقع میشه گفت NoSQL به مجموعه ای از پایگاه های داده ای غیر رابطه ای گفته می شود و مخفف کلمات Not only SQL است.یعنی نه فقط SQL بلکه مدل های دیگر هم پذیرفته میشوند.توضیحات کامل تر را می توانید در تاپیک زیر بخوانید :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...3%D8%AA-%D8%9F

در واقع NoSQL برای دیتابیس طراحی شده با SQL نقشی ایفا نمیکنه چون نیازی به NoSQL نداره و تمامی داده هایی که در سیستم کتابخانه ذخیره می شوند ساده ، روشن و با ساختار هستند.اطلاعات بیشتر در تاپیک زیر : 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D8%B3%D8%AA!

سوال آخرتون رو متوجه نشدم متاسفانه.

----------


## sadaf_

منظورم این بود که اگر بخواهیم از NOSQL بهره ببریم 
در حال حاضر با دیتابیس موجود باید چه کارهایی را انجام بدیم؟
ممنون

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> منظورم این بود که اگر بخواهیم از NOSQL بهره ببریم 
> در حال حاضر با دیتابیس موجود باید چه کارهایی را انجام بدیم؟
> ممنون


ببینید از NoSQL میتونید بهره های زیادی ببرید به شرطی که از اون به موقع و به جا استفاده کنید.لزومی نداره برای کشتن سوسک از بمب هسته ای استفاده کرد.

در مورد دیتابیس های موجودتون باید دید آیا مدل رابطه ای انتظارات سیستم کتابخانه را برآورده میکند یا خیر.یعنی اینکه آیا تعداد رکورد هاتون خیلی خیلی بالاست.و آیا داده هاتون بدون ساختار هستند یعنی اینکه در قالب جدول و فیلد و ریکورد ثابت قرار نمیگیرند ؟ و بسیاری از سوالات دیگر.

----------


## sadaf_

با تشکر از شما
من برای اینکه بتونم NOSQL را درک کنم مثال کتابخونه را عنوان کردم
ما فرض می کنیم که این دیتابیس همه شرایط را برای NOSQL دارد
حالا سوال من اینه با این دیتابیس برای استفاده از NOSQL چه کنبم؟
جواب این سوال می تونه بسیاری از ابهامات من رو برطرف کنه
ممنونم

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> با تشکر از شما
> من برای اینکه بتونم NOSQL را درک کنم مثال کتابخونه را عنوان کردم
> ما فرض می کنیم که این دیتابیس همه شرایط را برای NOSQL دارد
> حالا سوال من اینه با این دیتابیس برای استفاده از NOSQL چه کنبم؟
> جواب این سوال می تونه بسیاری از ابهامات من رو برطرف کنه
> ممنونم


بعد از احراز شرایط برای انتخاب NoSQL شما می بایست یکی از پایگاه های داده ای این خانواده را انتخاب و از آن استفاده کنید.هر کدام از این پایگاه های داده ای که عضو خانواده NoSQL هستند همگی ویژگی های تقریبا برابری دارند ولی بعضی از آنها برای کارهایی ، بهتر از بقیه هستند.به طور مثال MongoDB یکی از عمومی ترین و پرکاربرد ترین عضو این خانواده است ولی از ویژگی ACID به طور کامل پشتیبانی نمیکند.برای ویژگی ACID می بایست به سراغ FoundationDB و یا OrientDB بروید.در صفحه اول این بخش از انجمن میتوانید به تاپیک های معرفی هر یک از اعضای این خانواده مراجعه فرمایید.

----------

